# The B bottles. What do they stand for?



## Kathi Groh (Jul 28, 2017)

The amber bottle stands 10 1/2" tall. It has 2 B's and a M on the front. I have tried searching this, and can't find anything. The second bottle stands 8 1/4". It has a big B and a small r on the front of the bottle.  Does anybody know what the letters stand for on either bottle ?  How old are they?  Thank you in advance!!  It took me 2 days, but I figured out how to not have my pictures sideways!!  Yay Me!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2017)

The beer bottle is almost certainly from a company with a name like B______ Brewing and Malting Co.  Hard to say what the first B would stand for though, hopefully someone recognizes it.  It should date to the latter couple decades of the 19th century.  The other looks like some sort of fancy bathroom product with that ornate base.  Cologne maybe?  I don't recognize the logo.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 28, 2017)

You are the first person to comment on this, thank you!    That gives me something to go on.  I have searched and searched and haven't been able to find what those letters stand for! (either bottle) Were beer bottles 10 1/2"? lol  I have no idea!  lol


----------



## botlguy (Jul 29, 2017)

The big amber bottle is definitely a beer from late 1800s perhaps our Bruce will chime in, he's the beer bottle expert. The other looks like a food type product to me, perhaps some sort of extract, or maybe cosmetic like a lotion.
Jim S


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you, Jim!!  Nothing is coming up for me online just searching the letters!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks brittish  I'm thinking boon I've seen those in Oklahoma boon and Crockett was the name I'm thinking just name they chose I'll look it up born and company maybe to that butterfly looking thing I've seen glass paperweights with that also

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 2, 2017)

Czeckoslovokia Prague I knew I saw that my unit wasvfirst American unite 11tharmored Calvary back when czeck got it's independence back we marched into Prague czeckoslovokia to celebrate their independence from Russia best beer I've ever drank beat Germany. By far two brothers beer co Prague czeckoslovokia  eBay go there there's a seller got bottle caps for sale two brothers beer look ebay

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 2, 2017)

The 11th armored Calvary unit we were there also when east Germans went back across Berlin Wall but I was farthest point north checkpoint Charlie was a proud day to be a soldier I sat checkpoint Charlie watched and made sure the Russians did not fire on them 11th ACR armored Calvary regiment saw freedom ring then Prague we were on the 1 k zone farthest post north now we are permanently opp four or the opposing force at ft Riley California come to the field in America Yu get trained by the best the 11th armored Calvary brigade come ride the black horse!!!

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 4, 2017)

Ken, Thank you so much!!!!  What an interesting story!  When you first said Boone and Crockett, that would have made sense to me because my father was a scorer for Boone and Crockett!!  I looked on ebay and saw the bottle caps and bottle openers for Two brothers, I did not see any bottles though.  You are saying that the BBM bottle is a Two Brothers beer bottle or the BR Co is?  I am new, so you need to spell things out for me!  lol  Would you know how old it is?  Or what the worth would be? Thank you so much on commenting on my pictures!!


----------



## aprillyn (Aug 10, 2017)

How did you get your bottles so clean? I've used bleach and it still doesn't get everything.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW (Aug 10, 2017)

aprillyn said:


> How did you get your bottles so clean? I've used bleach and it still doesn't get everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk





Hi Aprillyn,
Here are a few ideas for cleaning bottles........none of them work in ALL cases, but just some ideas to fall back on:

1) Use a set of small bottle brushes. I bought a set of 4 small brushes on ebay, they were imported from China but they are inexpensive........ and will fit inside some very small bottles like medicine vials, merthiolate bottles, perfumes, thin test tube vials, etc.

2) In bottles large enough for it to fit, use *small* size aquarium gravel, about 1/4, 1/3  or 1/2 full, along with room temp or lukewarm water, and shake gently. Usually if there is some soiling on the inside, most of it will come off after some good shaking. 

3) Use oxalic acid (ingredient in some brands of WOOD BLEACH or DECK CLEANER). Check the label to make sure. A cheaper, diluted form of oxalic acid is in the form of BAR KEEPERS FRIEND, sold next to AJAX, pour one container and mix with water in 5-gallon bucket, let bottles soak in solution for 24 hours or more. Use plastic or rubber gloves. Oxalic Acid is used to clean dirty black train-soot-covered insulators, and can be good for dug bottles.

4) In some small bottles with a few limited areas of crusty stains or spots on the inside that don't want to come clean with aquarium gravel, try using a small paint can lid opener (the small thin metal thingy that they always have in the hardware stores in paint section) insert it and GENTLY rub the "bent end" against the inside of bottle filled partly with soapy water. Worth a try, just be gentle. 

Keep in mind that a lot of bottles will have some inside or outside stain that cannot be removed just by cleaning.......it is a symptom of "sick glass" and can never be completely cleaned with normal methods. That thin whitish stain can not be removed without "tumbling". Most bottles that only have minor collectible value are not worth tumbling. Just enjoy them as is, and remember the light staining is just an additional sign of age.......from being underground for a long time.  

Hope this helps!
David


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 11, 2017)

I am fortunate that many of the bottles were in great shape, just needed to wash the dirt off of them. All I'm using is water and bottle brushes!


----------



## aprillyn (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you all. I try it.

Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------

